# new bunnies



## English (Apr 3, 2009)

I got a great deal on two California does yesterday!  The man was even nice enough to put them with two different bucks before I left so I should have babies from them in about a month.  My 3 does already here should be due this next week.  

Let's see we have...

FlemishXFlemish

FlemishXFlemish/checkered giant

San JuanXSan Juan 

and now...

CaliXcali

CaliXnew zealand Black

There'll be bunnies everywhere in a few weeks!

Mike


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

Your place is really going to be hopping soon!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow!  What are you going to do with all those rabbits?  :/


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 4, 2009)

your gonna have rabbits everywhere.


----------



## English (Apr 4, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Wow!  What are you going to do with all those rabbits?  :/


As I tell my son..."Sunday dinner".  We raise them for meat.  The young uns will be grass/clover raised until they reach butchering size.  Couldn't happen too soon as we are down to 2 or 3 in the freezer from last summer.

We do sell a few to family and friends that are looking to raise.  Actually over half of the first 3 litters are spoken for.

Mike


----------



## rebecca100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How are they doing on grass? I was wanting to raise mine without buying expensive feed.  I tried adding hay but if you read my post earlier today you'll see that didn't turn out so well.


----------

